# Ice Line..



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

What do ya'll use? 

Brand? Type? Pounds? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Pline floroice in 2lb for gills and 3lb for crappie/perch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like 4lb stren ultra thin for panfishing,20lb braid for walleyes.Come on ice I missed no ice last year.I booked our group for airboat trip.:B


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Clear monofiliment thread from my wifes sewing box.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I used that clear thread years back. I use two and four pound mono. I also have a couple filled with ten pound braid. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

4 lb vanish fluorocarbon is my go to.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

2 lb vanish on the UL panfish rods and 6 lb vanish on the jigging rods


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm setting up 2 sets of poles now... They needed new line anyway... 

Jigging poles are getting 8 lb Trilene Micro Ice (.010 diameter) 

Pan Fish poles will get either 3 or 4 lb something... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

hardwaterfan said:


> 2 lb vanish on the UL panfish rods and 6 lb vanish on the jigging rods


I didn't even know they made 2lb Vanish , I'm going to have to get some for my panfish set up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Walleye Rods: 6 pound Berkley Trilene Micro Ice with 6 pound Mono Leaders. Panfish Rods: 4 pound Berkley Trilene Micro Ice with 6 pound Mono Leaders.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How do you like the Trilene line JJ?

I used the Ice Braid from Suffix 2 years ago and I couldn't ever get a good knot tied... Lost alot of fish and lures that year...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> How do you like the Trilene line JJ?
> 
> I used the Ice Braid from Suffix 2 years ago and I couldn't ever get a good knot tied... Lost alot of fish and lures that year...


I love it. It was recommended by Mark of Mark's Bait and Tackle. Very thin line for its strength.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

The 8LB I picked up seems really good...

The 3 or 4 lb stuff I had in my hand at Gander seemed like junk... It was super easy to break with my hands... Do you see the same thing with your pan fish rods?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I caught a nice Largemouth Bass at Wingfoot with the 4 pound test. It's only 4 pound test. It will break if you pull it hard enough.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I understand that - but it seemed like I hardly put any pressure on the line and it would break...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

make sure the line is fresh. i always get new line every year. maybe they had old line at the store. 

i caught this trout on *2lb*. vanish. panfish popper rods which have a lot of wispy bend to them. the trout practically bent the rod over so much it coulda broke in half. light drag too. took a while to land. i remember i had this rod set up for crappie, with a jig and a minnow on it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

hardwaterfan said:


> 2 lb vanish on the UL panfish rods and 6 lb vanish on the jigging rods


What kind of knot do you use to tie the line to your lure?

My only complaint with the vanish is the recommended knots are a pain in the ass to tie with frigid hands.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice fish hardwaterfan! I'm heading to check out ledge and judge right now. Hopefully I'll run into your dad again this year! Nice guy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats the lightest line you would use on a heavier (walleye?) jigging rod? Can i go with 4lb fireline microice? Thank you


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> What kind of knot do you use to tie the line to your lure?


 i just use the trilene knot. im super careful when i tie it. i always dunk it in the water before i cinch it down. yes it is kinda tough especially with 2 lb. i can barely see it. also check the knot against the drag. id rather have the jig break off in my hand than underwater. 

thanks Fish, good luck to you out there!


----------

